# Medusa



## BlackCat5 (Oct 18, 2003)

[]Anyone have any good ideas for a Medusa Costume?


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

OooOoo!!! This one is really fun we had to make a comstume like that for a play once. You can basically go and take a bunch of those rubber snakes that they have out for Halloween and attatch them to basically any hideous mask, though a green one would be the best (to match the story that is). Green body make up to make your skin that lovely green shade (a few bumps and boils on the skin wouldn't hurt either). And a torn and tattered costume kinda like a witch or sorceress. Dark green, grey, or a dark grey blue would probally be best. Oh the memories that come back from that....

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## BlackCat5 (Oct 18, 2003)

Thank You Thank You and Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Try to get a greek style dress or pattern. Use grey, or blue and purple, for colors (but not grey and blue and purple!)

The rest has been covered by Isis. 


For an extra treat, go out and buy a realistic looking stone bust or a president or mozart or someone famous and carry that around! I saw a chick last year with her boyfreind do something similar...she was medusa and she was pulling him (him wearing all grey, with a sword, in a fighting pose and perfectly still) in a cart. It was highly amusing, but I heard he had muscle pains for the next few days becasue of it.

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

No problem! Just have lots o' fun and scare as many people as you can! (this costume is really great for that)[]

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## Raef_Wolfe (Oct 1, 2003)

Err that's stone bust of not stone bust or 

I am but a wolf inside


----------



## Isis (Oct 16, 2003)

Indeed!![:I]

Greetings, salutations and all that jazz.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 11, 2003)

I was Medusa a couple years back & it was a fun costume! I bought a bag of rubber snakes for a couple bucks, a headband, and a packet of little hair clips. I twist-tied & glue-gunned snakes all through the headband so that they hung down & stood up, and twist-tied snakes to each of the hair clips. With the headband in, I teased my hair out & put the clips all through it. The effect turned out great, kinds of a corona of snakes. I put the green, cakey makeup that cracks on my face, then highlighted it with red & grey. My outfit was a filmy greek-style tunic with gold rope. It was one of my favorite costumes, ever, & got lots of reaction.

Victoria


----------



## BlackCat5 (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks Victoria!
I wasn't sure if I should go with a weathered and aged looking gown or the Greek look. I'm gonna try the headband idea though. Happy Haunting!! BC5


----------

